# An Original Log Cabin



## Nubsnstubs (Nov 22, 2020)

What do you guys think of this wood house???



............... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 22, 2020)

I have seen firewood used with mortar in between. Outside of palm springs there is an old cabin made out of palm logs. Nature conservatory owns it and the creek that pops out of the ground flows a ways only to dissappear again. Pretty cool.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson (Nov 22, 2020)

Pretty cool, that's a lot of money there! Is that in the petrified forrest?


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 22, 2020)

Is that petrified wood?


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Nov 22, 2020)

barry richardson said:


> Pretty cool, that's a lot of money there! Is that in the petrified forrest?


Yep. Agate House Ruin. I worked at Pet Forest for 1039 hours, and never got to get over to AH. Closed during the winter. I wished I had taken the time to check it out........ Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Nov 23, 2020)

Jerry, was the 1039 hours your "community service" that a judge imposed?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Nov 23, 2020)

Sorry Larry, this time was voluntary, with pay. I had to go through a process to find out if I was qualified to clean 54 toilets twice daily for that amount of time. I don't know about all federal jobs, but the Department of the Interior, National Parks Division, has a 1039 hour policy on hiring. If you accidentally work 1040+ hours, the government is obligated to give you vacation time, insurance, and a couple other bennies government workers are entitled to. When my time was up, the hiring board decided I wasn't qualified for full time employment. 

When working there, the cabinet shop was pretty well equipped. I wasn't allowed to touch any of it until I was checked out buy the official woodworker. He was so proud of his experience he showed me a picture of what he made. It was a paneled wall about 36" square, made from an oak pallet. That was his total woodworking experience. I had about at least 30 years, but had to be checked out and verified by someone who had possibly 4 hours max on a table saw. I thought that was the funniest thing I ever experienced. 

I did live in the South end of the park. It was beautiful there. It was also cold that year. People from all over the world saved up for years to come out and look at the beauty, only to have the park fogged in. They weren't disappointed, but wished they had chosen another time to visit.......... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 2 | Great Post 2


----------



## Nature Man (Nov 23, 2020)

Think it might damage my saw blades if I tried to cut it! Chuck


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Nov 23, 2020)

I was there on Christmas day in 2005, and had the park all to myself. My wife, myself, and one Ranger were the only people in the park. That's the only day they close. I had my chainsaw with me, and when I saw a log close enough to the road that had the right cracks in it, I had my wife take a picture. I'll dig it out one of these days, and post it. ............... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1


----------

